# algenvernichtende Tiere



## red clouds (3. Mai 2010)

Hi,

wollt mal fragen, ob jemand von euch sich spezielle Tiere in den Teich gesetzt hat, um Fadenalgen zu dezimieren. Klar kommen viele Tiere von selbst, aber mich würde jetzt interessieren, ob ihr euch vielleicht extra irgendwelche __ Schnecken oder Krebstierchen besorgt habt und was für Erfahrungen ihr damit gemacht habt.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: algenvernichtende Tiere*

Hi red, 

auf Dauer wird nur eine ausgewogene Teichbiologie und vor allem viele Konkurrenten (andere Pflanzen) helfen. 
Ich kann zwar nur von meinem AQ reden, wo wir einige Garneelen halten, die zwar Algen fressen, aber letztendlich auch wieder neuen Dünger für neue Algen produzieren. 
Gegen Algen helfen eben nach wie vor nur andere Pflanzen reichlich einzusetzen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## muschtang (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: algenvernichtende Tiere*

Also ich hab ordentlich __ Schnecken im Teich. Allerdings fressen die nicht wirklich viele Algen weg. Sie hinterlassen an der Folie Streifen, wo sie die algen verputzt haben. Ich hoffe auf eine weitere Scheckenplage!


----------



## red clouds (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: algenvernichtende Tiere*

@Wuzzel: Ja du hast natürlich Recht. Aber in einem nährstoffreichen Teich, in dem ebenso Teichpflanzen wie auch Algen wachsen, lässt sich das Gleichgewicht durch algenfressende Tiere in Richtung Teichpflanzen verschieben, also weniger Algen, mehr Teichpflanzen. Im botanischen Garten in Erlangen gibt es einen kleinen Teich in dem unglaublich viele verschiedene __ Schnecken leben und auch sehr viele __ Molche (locker 20 pro m²). An Pflanzen sind nur __ Binsen, Armleuchteralgen und die dreifurchige Wasserlinse drinn, sonst nichts. Und es ist keine einzige Alge zu sehen und das Wasser ist glasklar. Ich denke das liegt hauptsächlich an den vielen verschiedenen Schnecken, die da drin sind.


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: algenvernichtende Tiere*

Hi,

das sind aber  Starkzehrer - __ Binsen und __ Wasserlinsen. Und da da keine Fische drin sind, die gefüttert werden, sind die Bedingungen für Algen denkbar schlecht. An den __ Schnecken liegt es bestimmt nicht, die meisten bevorzugen nämlich das Futter erst, wenn es anfängt zu gammeln.


----------



## Eugen (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: algenvernichtende Tiere*

Hallo Rote Wolke,

mit sog. "Algenfressern" verschiebt man sicher kein Gleichgewicht. 
Warum ? Weil die nicht nur fressen. 

Und frag doch mal die Gärtner in Erlangen, warum da so gar keine Alge drin ist.
Glaub mir, an den __ Schnecken liegt es bestimmt nicht.
__ Binsen,__ Wasserlinsen kommen da viel eher in Frage.

Edith sagt,daß Elschen schneller war.


----------



## Bebel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: algenvernichtende Tiere*

Hallo red clouds

Ich habe zur Zeit eine sehr effektive Putzkolonne im Teich. sämtliche Steine, Körbe und Pflanzen werden zur Zeit von Belägen befreit. 

Leider werden diese hilfreichen kleinen Gesellen bald wieder verschwunden sein. Aber zur Zeit werden sogar die Gehäuse der __ Schnecken gesäubert.
  
Alles was auf diesem Foto vor ein paar Tagen noch grün war (außer den Pflanzen), ist mittlerweile "porentief rein".

LG Bebel


----------



## karsten. (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: algenvernichtende Tiere*

Hallo

mit _Tieren_ kann man nur Algen "bekämpfen" , wenn sie sich den "Bauch vollhauen"
und danach aus den Teich entfernt werden .............


s.a.h.

mfG


----------



## Bebel (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: algenvernichtende Tiere*

Hi Karsten

Ich meinte mit der Putzkolonne die Quappen und nicht die __ Schnecken. Obwohl die Schnecken natürlich auch Algen fressen.

Die Quappen kommen zu einer Zeit wo die Pflanzen auch gerade erst anfangen zu wachsen. Später wandern die Quappen ja ab, bzw. geraten in die Nahrungskette.

Jedenfalls erledigen die den Frühjahrsputz im Teich, bis die Pflanzen den Job übernehmen. Hat die Natur doch gut eingerichtet.

LG Bebel


----------



## waterman (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: algenvernichtende Tiere*

Hallo,
ich habe mir im ersten Teichjahr Nasen aufschwatzen lassen, weil die Algen fressen. Heute weiß ich, dass es Quatsch ist. Die Nasen wachsen und gedeihen, weil sie den anderen Fischen das Futter wegschnappen, und schön sind Nasen auch nicht.

Gruß

Wil


----------



## KlausS. (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: algenvernichtende Tiere*

Hi
Ich kann mich einigen Vorschreibern hier nur anschliessen. Eine ausgewogene Bepflanzung mit vielen Schwimmpflanzen, und du solltest die Algen in den Griff kriegen. Versuchs mal mit Muschelblumen.Sehen sehr schön aus und entziehen den Algen die Nährstoffe.


----------

